# How much is too much?



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello everyone!! I havent been on for a couple weeks and its felt like a lifetime! 
I wanted to ask you guys for advice as far as the price of a puppy. 

This morning we visited the breeder whom I purchased my Jade from, Jade was super happy to see her mom and her sister. Its awesome that the breeder is so caring and wanted to see how much she has grown. I was excited to see how Jade would react to seeing her mom but I couldnt get my eyes off this tiny chocolate chihuahua gir from another litter Jades age. This little girl is 5 months and 1 pound, Im not too picky on size but she is definately one of a kind. She had a nice little apple head and green eyes, completely blew me away. I held her and she was so loving, she was a little scared at first but who wouldnt be at that size. So I asked the breeder If she was willing to sell and the breeder said she would rehome her to me only because she knows that Jade is spoiled but she wants $750 for her. She told me she adores the dog and she has never posted her for sale because she planned on keeping her. Now I understand shes small and very pretty but $750 for me as a student is pretty steep, she is firm on her price and says that she is worth a lot more. She has a limited AKC registration. I love the fact that shes 5 months because I can tell she will stay small unlike when you buy a 8-12 week old puppy its a little harder to tell. 

Would love to hear your opinions if its too much or if its reasonable, I will be posting pics soon!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

That is a very reasonable price for a well bred AKC registered, pet quality puppy. Chi people are lucky because for some reason chihuahuas are very cheap compared to other purebred dogs. I was looking at paying minimum $4000 for a pet quality shiba inu with limited registration.


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

From the prices I had seen less than a year ago for a chi that age & size, I would get her. If you have complete faith in the honesty of the breeder, anyway because $750 is an awesome price. I was seeing prices ranging from $2k-$6k.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

$750 is less than £500. In the UK that is around the price for an unregistered Chihuahua puppy.
A registered pet quality puppy from an excellent breeder would be half as much again, so I think your puppy is good value


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> That is a very reasonable price for a well bred AKC registered, pet quality puppy. Chi people are lucky because for some reason chihuahuas are very cheap compared to other purebred dogs. I was looking at paying minimum $4000 for a pet quality shiba inu with limited registration.


That is exactly what my husband said! You are definately right, chihuahuas are a lot less costly than other breeds. My husbands english bulldog (who passed away 2 weeks ago at only 4 years old) costs him $3800 4 years ago. I have never spent anything near that for my chihuahuas, but I believe its reasonable.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Javier'sMommy said:


> From the prices I had seen less than a year ago for a chi that age & size, I would get her. If you have complete faith in the honesty of the breeder, anyway because $750 is an awesome price. I was seeing prices ranging from $2k-$6k.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes that is very true, thats what the breeder and my husband keep telling me I am sure a dog her size would be worth more anywhere else, which is why I want her because shes already 5 months and I have a better idea of her adult size. I have a feeling I wont find another deal like this.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KC was about that price too :] she came from a chihuahua breeder and both parents were AKC as well~ very reasonable price for well bred chis


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I will say that Lily is small, not THAT small. She is 5 mos., blue & cream & at 2.5 pounds. She is AKC registered. Her price was much more, that would be a great price for what you are describing!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince and Lady were that price and I got them as adults. Sapphire has the best conformation and she was quite a bit more (I got her at 14 months). She is blue, tan and white. All are AKC registered. Smaller usually can lead to a higher price.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you sure she only weighs one pound? For a 5 month old puppy that is super tiny. I would be extremely wary of buying a puppy that small as there could be underlying health issues.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I know that the smaller the puppy the more the price and I understand it in the same litter my blue girl is from there was another girl for $2400 but I have always been skeptical on paying those high amounts as a puppy just because the size can vary so much. I paid a lot more than this for my yorkie and I was told he would be 2.5lbs fullgrown with a written guarantee and hes 5lbs which is okay but not what I was charged for. Seeing this puppy at 5 months so small the honest truth is I would be willing to pay anything for her and not only the size but her personality was so loving and sweet I bonded with her so much. 

As far as her health at 1lb and 4oz it is a big concern for us, not only internally but also keeping her safe from being hurt. I trust the breeder and her husband, they are older and very knowledgable I think if they would have placed an ad for her I would not be interested but the fact that shes her pet makes me comfortable because she has been part of the family and I actually had to wait for for hours by the phone because the husband changed his mind and finally said yes after the wife convinced him they had enough dogs. 

My stomach is turning from all of this!! I was not expecting this to happen this weekend, its serious to me because its a big responsibility to get a new puppy. I am also nervous because our nephew (due to lifes circumstances, he doesnt have good parents) has bees staying with us and our chihuahuas think he is the devil. He is only 20 months old and as much as I adore him to pieces I constantly have to be on top of him to not pet the dogs as they bark up a storm. He has the best intentions but my chihuahuas are scared, I guess its all part of life. I love this breed, wouldnt change it.for.the world


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I know you're torn....think about this though. A 20 month old would be such a danger for a pup who is 1 pound at 5 mos. I can't even imagine what stress you'd be under trying to protect her.
I have three boys, the youngest in college came home this weekend-I have to watch HIM! He adores small dogs but they just don't get it. Accidents can and do happen. When we go anywhere everyone wants to hold them, little kids come running over, my husband 6'5" and I have had to leave many situations because we just can't protect her adequately!

Please reconsider, I'm going through all this with grown kids and my pup istwice that size at 2.5 pounds.

Good luck...I feel for you, Debby


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Do you have a picture of the pup?

I don't really like to touch on size because it can start huge unnecessary debates. But if you are buying this pup based on size, a 1 lb. pup will fit in the palm of your hand. Similar to a small guinea pig. Do some research before you make a decision like this. Especially since it's mostly based off of size. I personally would never have a dog that tiny and fragile around a 20 month old child. No rudeness intended. But I have a 2 lb. full grown Chi, and I know first hand what challenges it brings, let alone having a toddler in the same home. 

Best wishes in your decision.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

To give you an idea of the adult size dog you are considering, I took this picture for you. If I tucked her arms in, she'd sink in the pocket of this jacket. They require constant supervision, and many times they come with health issues that drastically reduce their life span. Just know for sure you are up for all the possibilities, expenses, etc if you choose to take a dog that tiny.  This advice comes as friendly, helpful, concern, not an attempt to judge or attacking.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

TLI said:


> To give you an idea of the adult size dog you are considering, I took this picture for you. If I tucked her arms in, she'd sink in the pocket of this jacket. They require constant supervision, and many times they come with health issues that drastically reduce their life span. Just know for sure you are up for all the possibilities, expenses, etc if you choose to take a dog that tiny.  This advice comes as friendly, helpful, concern, not an attempt to judge or attacking.


So,so adorable.....but exausting and SO much responsibility. Their safety, literally, is in your hands. I know how much work a 20 month old is, that alone is physically & mentally exausting. 

Take a deep breath and give yourself a couple of days, you deserve that. You have done wonderful thing by taking in your nephew...that takes a special kind of person.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> So,so adorable.....but exausting and SO much responsibility. Their safety, literally, is in your hands. I know how much work a 20 month old is, that alone is physically & mentally exausting.
> 
> Take a deep breath and give yourself a couple of days, you deserve that. You have done wonderful thing by taking in your nephew...that takes a special kind of person.


Thank you! 

Yes, it's a 24/7 commitment. It's no different than having an infant that requires constant supervision and care. This size is very cute, but comes with many responsibilities, limitations on their part, and changes your lifestyle. 

We have been thoroughly blessed that Jade has no health problems. But the actual few that stay this tiny into adult hood, more times than not, have underlying, ongoing, expensive health issues that can take their life at a very early age. :/


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

When we brought Jaxx home the breeder had a very tiny pup that was 3 years old. She literally fit in the palm of my hand. I loved her at first sight. She was so sweet. I begged the breeder to let me buy her. Looking back I am so glad the breeder was firm and wouldn't let me. The pup had health issues related to her size and they said likely she might have had 1-2 years of life left so they were keeping her.
I fell in love and loved the thought (at the time) of having a pup that small. Jaxx weighs 4 pounds but I did not realize how small 4 pounds meant he would be even though the breeder told me he would stay small. We have friends that have a 2 year old little boy who is autistic. Jaxx loves the little boy but I am constantly in fear of Jaxx getting hurt. I usually let the little boy and Jaxx play but after a little while Jaxx goes to bed because I do not want Jaxx to get hurt if the little boy trips and falls on him. 
I would be a worry freak if I had a pup smaller than Jaxx and any kids around it. Accidents happen and you will always have that with dogs of any size but a pup that small could die if a child even a small child would fall on it.
Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone!! I know everything is good advice! I forgot to add that I already have a tiny girl Mia, shes only 1lb 8oz at 5 years. Shes my baby, thankfully she has had an overall healthy life and its had its tricky moments but shes a happy girl. 

Either way I got her this morning, shes amazing. I bought a small crate for her to be seperate from everyone else in and put a blanket over it. I put her on the floor but she was terrified because Jade got excited and began playing and she is just too small so she began growling and I knew it was from fear. I was happy to see that she got along great with Mia the oldest girl, and with me shes just a sweetheart very loving and comfortable. My nephew was curious about her I am seperating them, they are all in the living room and theres a gate seperating us. Either way I need to be on the look out because my girl mia is small and she has never been around children. 

I will be posting pics if not tonight then tomorrow!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi...in Norway some chis go for much over almost two times as much as that i think, if i didn't convert wrong....argh....i am worn out today  sad...high prices keeps the smuglers busy 

If you love her, don't care about the price..I want to see her NOW


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

*Here she is!!*


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck with your new pup. Since you already have a tiny pup, you know the care they need. I have two, a father/daughter who are both 3.5 pounds. To me that seems tiny. My third is right at 5 pounds. She seems so much bigger than the other two and there is only a 1.5 pound difference,


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What a tiny little baby! My heart is melting  It sounds like you've got a good plan to keep her safe. I can't wait for more updates as she settles into your home!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

You are so lucky give her a kiss for me. Please keep the pics coming

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! I think we all have small dogs, 3.5lbs is tiny and even 5lbs is small to me. I love how small she is but I also love her personality. Shes so loving, I came home today and she was making happy noises while putting her ears back, I melted lol. My husband is not a chihuahua person but he keeps picking her up and playing with her, he has actually taken her from my hands a number of times which is rare! I am happy but I guess like all new chi moms I am worried about her, I have been a little paranoid thinking she will swallow something and also about having her spayed and if she will be able to be under a general anesthetic. I was able to have Mia spayed and Mia was smaller at her age but I will need to see with my vet.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Iiiiiiiiik she is gorgeous!!! Take her NOW!!


----------



## NikkiNYC (Jun 1, 2013)

She is soooooooo adorable!! Congrats on your new baby!


----------

